# Blackwater Bay



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Made my first trip over there yesterday. Beautiful area. Spent a few hours in the middle of the day, fished Catfish Basin and nearby cuts and marsh. Prettiest Redfish water I've seen around here, but could not get anything to eat a Shrimp. Very surprised, although couldn't taste much salt in the water. BW guys, am I in the wrong place? Wrong time? Not holding my mouth right?
Also took a short ride up the Yellow on one side, and back into the Bay after crossing over to a different side. Beautiful place, for sure.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Same here. Tried it before, but no luck. Beautiful area for sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer lights at night in BW!!!


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like BW. They're fish where you were, at least some of the time.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I have made BW my "B****". She gives her fish up only to me and only when I pay her homage in the tried and true tradition of BW masters over the yrs.

Stay off my bay!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Uncle: Pay VERY close attention to Barefoot. He's sorta abusive when it comes to BW. I'm not real sure exactly what he's capable of...


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Uncle: Pay VERY close attention to Barefoot. He's sorta abusive when it comes to BW. I'm not real sure exactly what he's capable of...


LOL. I'm actually kinda skeered. If it hadn't of been so pretty over there, I wouldn't have said a word.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BW us not only one of the most beautiful rivers/bays in existance - it's also one of the cleanest. The headwaters begin up around Andalusia, AL where it runs through the Conecuh National Forest. Once it crosses into Florida, it's then in the Blackwater River State Forest. Not as many places for toxic run-off as in other places.

But, as you're finding out - it is a very tough fishery. Barefoot probably has it "mastered" as much as anyone and he has been known as "Blackwater Trout Master." Just don't get him too riled up - best to be skeered!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

This is how I feel when my spots gets encroached on!


----------

